# [Greenfield] Replenishment Summary isn't showing custom blocks



## PogDog (Jul 27, 2021)

The past couple days, I haven't been able to see the custom block breakdown of Replenishment Summary in Inbound Trailer Dashboard.

My ETL logged in yesterday and looked at the details. The summary populated correctly for them. I haven't changed anything that I'm aware of. Wondering if anyone else is having similar issues or knows a fix.

Thanks.


----------



## Modernizethis (Jul 27, 2021)

Same thing happening to me this morning. Happens every now and then for me


----------



## MrT (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah it happens all the time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 27, 2021)

Fairly common occurrence.


----------

